# Shallow Inlet



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Shallow Inlet either Satdee arvo or Sundee mornin will see me and the missus kicking up our heels and splashing about. I know it's a bit hard what with Scott's *****'s at WP, Joburg at the Patto and Milt's on the prowl and the weathers gunna be beaut and jeez it's just all tooo much fun......


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Varp,

I can't do Shallow Inlet this weekend. 

BTW what side are you planning to launch from.

Regards
Grant


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Howdy Grant - We stay at Yanakie so best for us is down Millars (or Millers Rd) then down Hoorigans lane to a small carpark where there is a 750 metre track down to the beach. Puts you nice and close to the entrance of Shallow, but you need a good cart.

Shame you can't come, but catchya next time.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Best of Irish to ya Varpo


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Good luck Varpster, hopefully it all comes together for you mate  
look forward to the pics
Milt,


----------

